# Looking for Leith Nautical engineering cadet intake from September 1974



## ian a hood (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

Were you, or do you know of anyone who was an engineering cadet at Leith Nautical College for the september 1974 intake. ?

There are at least six of us in contact with each other and we're thinking of planning a reunion, as our fortiethy anniversary is coming up.......

Please get in contact if your out there.

Regards, Ian Hood (ex- Shell Tankers).


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

ian a hood said:


> Hi,
> 
> Were you, or do you know of anyone who was an engineering cadet at Leith Nautical College for the september 1974 intake. ?
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

Does the name DJ Duncan ex BP Engineering Cadet at Leith 1974 ring any bells?

Graham


----------



## ian a hood (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Graham,

Yes I'm in regular contact with Doug Duncan, how do you know Doug.

Regards, Ian.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello from sunny NZ. I went to LNC in 1956 and told Captain Fisher I wanted to be an engineer. He told me that we don't do that here and directed me to the TS Dolphin. Six months later I was peeling spuds on a tramp steamer heading for Philadelphia and eventually around the world at seventeen years old. I have no regrets but can you please explain,was there an engineering school there? No shots at you mate, I just want to know. Regards ronnie


----------



## ian a hood (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Ronnie, 
By the time I was there in 1974 there were cadetship courses for engineers, deck and radio. I'm sure the TS Dolphin was also still in use then also. Great days with many fond memories.
Like many others I'm sure, I've been back and stayed in the old seaman's mission, (now the Malmaison Hotel), quite a few times. The area has changed out of all recognition.
Regards, Ian.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

ian a hood said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Yes I'm in regular contact with Doug Duncan, how do you know Doug.
> 
> Regards, Ian.


Hi Ian,

I was a 1955 BP Engineering Apprentice 19 years ahead of you. Around 1999 I started a BP website (www.bpapprentices.com) originally looking for ex BP EA's, to date located around 460 with names and info on a further 2400, Doug Duncan was one of them I located in 2008, he still in GOM?

He sailed Iolair with people I know, last time I was in touch with him was 2009, say Hello. I think he has some BP seatime info for me.

He is on SN

Graham


----------

